# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Arocha Patient Result, 3700 FUT, 11 months post procedure

## HTinTexas

Patient is 11 months post procedure after receiving 3700 FUT to restore hairline and temporal peaks. Patient is nearing 40.

 
Showing placement:

----------

